

What Happens When Low Wage Workers Suddenly Get a Living Wage? - dodders
http://gothamist.com/2014/06/05/living_wage_casino_workers.php

======
TheSageMage
IMO this Article is full of feel-good stories and not enough actual data to
back up what really happens? How these people starting to put money into
investments/retirements/savings? Are they spending it on frivolous things?

It sounds like they are grateful for the health insurance as they or their
family had health problems, but it sounds like the article isn't examining the
actual data of what happens when their wage is doubled.

